# TT on FK Streetline Coilovers



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello everyone, first let me tell you all a little about my car, @ 72xxx got a new Sachs clutch kit from www.pelicanparts.com this was after my salve cylinder leak. @74xxx got new timing belt kit from the guys at www.diselgeek.com @ 76xxx i changed the rear diff oil, haldex filter and fluid. @ 77xxx got new tires Hankook v12 evo( rele quite ride and they grip like no other, love them) all other basic maintenance has been done.

BEFORE FK:









@78xxx, yesterday id lower my TT with fk streetline coilovers, overall i got a good drop in the front with about 20 threats left, the back i am not so sure about.

Front:








the front was a pain  we had to do a lil modifying to the spring compressor cause it was hit the inside top









the front passenger side was even worst, we had to hit it with two spring compressor,and still not enough, end up having to unbolt the bolt joint to get enough 
room.










after couple hours of work it got done, fyi i am regular person with basic car knowledge.
after:









Rear: before









the rear was a lot easier and faster. jack up the rear took off the wheels, the inner panel out:


















took the shock absorber out and the bottom bolt and had my dad step on the caliper, and just pull the spring out with my hands, 








bottom sway bar link and shock








Old spring is out









New:








After:



























the rear is all the way as far as it goes,and i am not happy with it, did i do anything wrong, which i am sure i did, i am open to any suggestion and comments


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TT's dont go low in the rear on off the shelf coils:thumbdown:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

How is the ride with these coilovers? 

Is the front all the way down? Or did you just lower it enough to match the rear?


----------



## daryl2.slo (Apr 9, 2009)

definitely looks good though:thumbup:
how much you spend on the coils?


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

Looks Sweet! let me know how those are. i am due for a new suspension and I am trying to decide what I want. Great pics very helpful. how long did the whole job take you? I am considering trying to do this myself too.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I just bought some of these the other day. Only $581 shipped from ECS. http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-180HP/Suspension/Coil_Overs/ES2142924/

I found these pictures on another forum posted by the OP. They are pictures a couple days after installation, after they have settled. Looks good to me.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

looks good, probably the way i want to go


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

sweet. I just ordered mine last night! should get mine this week and possibly installed this weekend! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

take the perches out if you want to go lower. my setup is:

rubber mount
spring
C/A 'nub'


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

hello everyone, here's recent one of my most recent pictures, so far i am loving the fk street line looks and feel great!!!, the stiffness is very similar to the stock suspension i would say, now iam watting on my adjustable control arm, Cant wait iam taking autoX this weekends ill post some pics










*chads

How is the ride with these coilovers?

Is the front all the way down? Or did you just lower it enough to match the rear? 
*

chads : i have about 20 threats left on the front and i've messure the the gap from the center of my wheel to the fender, i have 13.5 all around yes i try to get to match the rear and front, post some pictures of yours once is done, i am sure we all would like to see.
*
vonnie77

Looks Sweet! let me know how those are. i am due for a new suspension and I am trying to decide what I want. Great pics very helpful. how long did the whole job take you? I am considering trying to do this myself too. 
*

hey Vonnie the job can be done in 3 to 4 hours, i got mine done with the help of a friend and my dad, having all the rite tools will help and save you time


*Tempes_TT

sweet. I just ordered mine last night! should get mine this week and possibly installed this weekend! 
*

post some pictures when you get them on


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

your paint needs some love. looks nice though


----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

These coilovers look really good!! I should be ordering mine soon, because you really can't beat that price...Enjoy!!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey QUA-TT-RO...nice looking ride!

Can u make a list of the tools you need for this? Thx!


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Just got mine installed yesterday. I went with the AFCO spring in the rear.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks good guys. Guess I can post mine too lol. Installed it like 2 weeks ago...




























:wave:


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

how many threads do you guys have in the front and back?

also, did you have any issues with your front tie rods connecting up to the strut tower ok? mine seem a bit long, but then again it was while the strut was sitting low.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

In the pictures, I had 20 threads left in the front, and none in the rear.

I didnt have an issues with the rest of the suspension setup at all. Everything just popped in and worked from the get go! :thumbup:


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ride quality??

I don't race or needz lowz, just to kill wheel gap a bit. I don't want to be all over the place or move kidney stone while driving. How these ride??


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

By no means are they a match to any Bilstein/KW/ST/Koni etc... setups, but to be honest, quality of ride for the money is pretty good, I like them. A little stiffer then stock, but it felt good.

Ive previously stated though that both my rear shocks are blown now (found out 6mo of ownership). Cant say if its just quality of the coilovers, if I just got a bad set sent over, or if it was due to my shenanigans of some pretty awesome tight corner, high speed driving that did it. 

But they were good while they lasted. For the $$ :thumbup:


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't expect much for $550 shipped, but I also don't want teeth shattering drive.


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

from the looks of these, you can take them apart, replace the shocks, and springs to the levels you want. 

if they're too soft... i'll swap in stiffer springs, 
not low enough? shorter springs. 
kidneys crying? stronger shocks


the disadvantage to the stock set up is that you can't customize any of it. the front struts have the shocks built right in apparently (which blows!). with the coilovers, there's a nut you can usually unscrew and slide the shock out and replace with something better, just have to have the right diameter and length.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

frostyflax17 said:


> from the looks of these, you can take them apart, replace the shocks, and springs to the levels you want.
> 
> if they're too soft... i'll swap in stiffer springs,
> not low enough? shorter springs.
> kidneys crying? stronger shocks


If Max read this he would have a heart attack. Something about valving on the shocks and spring rates.....


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

frostyflax17 said:


> from the looks of these, you can take them apart, replace the shocks, and springs to the levels you want.
> 
> if they're too soft... i'll swap in stiffer springs,
> not low enough? shorter springs.
> ...


Why not just buy better coils??? Seems like a lot of hassle over cheap coils


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah, i know about if you have too soft of a spring and the shock is stiffer, you can wear your shocks out and vise versa.

it's kinda like low, med, and high, you just want to make sure you don't mix a high and low. but a med with high or a med with low is ok for awhile. 

how do you think a bilstein is better then a fk? a proper ratio of spring rate to shock rate. bilstein just had the resources to figure out what was best. 

with me... it'll be more trial and error...

i wonder if i could find an adjustable shock to fit in the struts. 

with the 1990 coupe quattros, we have to custom fab up our coilovers because there's not too many options out there from the factory. We decide what spring rate and shock to go with, there's so many options out there it's easy to taylor to your liking... if you have the coin


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I was going to say why not get afco springs and shocks from the manufacturer of your choice?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a picture of the rear with FK rear spring, no perch? 

I can't decide if I want to go; FK rear spring with no perch or AFCO spring, with perch. 

AFCO spring, no perch was too low last summer. Want a little better ride this time around. 

Reason why I ask is because I don't want to have to replace the stretch bolts if I don't like it the first time around.


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

stretch bolts? where are these stretch bolts? they all looked like regular bolts to me when i was doing the rear of my 225. 

now i'm scared i re-used a stretch bolt... :banghead:

i've been running these for about a few weeks now, i like the feeling of them, but i'm rubbing and it's annoying. i have spacers in the front and back to make the rim flush with the fender, so i believe i need to take a fender roller to it. 

Right now there's 0 gap, no tuck, so it looks perfect to me. 

I installed them with 20 threads left in the front. 
I threaded the perch and locker all the way up in the rear, but removed the white plastic spacer that the spring sits on. (b^tch to get off). 

Regardless, i'm going to install my summer wheels/tires and see if i'm still rubbing. these winter tires are a taller profile and are very rolly in the corners (and have studs in them). so traction is limited. could be a night and day difference. i really had no plan on driving the TT this winter but my cq is in project mode.

after settling in a week









there's a little rubbing around corners currently









final product with my beefier winter tires (could be why i'm rubbing)


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I guess I will try the FK spring only then. That looks little lower than my setup right now, with perches in. 

I believe the stretch bolts are the ones that go through the rear shock.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

hey frostyflax, where did you get those headlights?? :what:


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

@ frostyflax Love the wheels! I have the exact same ones. Very nice set up you got there!


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> hey frostyflax, where did you get those headlights?? :what:


i made them... not happy with the color or brightness of the led's. they're definitely visible during the daylight, but with them behind the osir clear lenses it gives them a blueish tint. they were pure white when i tested them (and brighter). so i'm going to see if i can redo them this summer with some bigger brighter 4300k led bulbs. The inserts are painted gloss black, and i sanded the crap out of the lenses and polished them. I moved the turn signals to the fog lights. 



vonnie77 said:


> @ frostyflax Love the wheels! I have the exact same ones. Very nice set up you got there!


thank you, she's one of my babies. she has 4 rings, my g/f has 0.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

frostyflax17 said:


> yeah, i know about if you have too soft of a spring and the shock is stiffer, you can wear your shocks out and vise versa.
> 
> it's kinda like low, med, and high, you just want to make sure you don't mix a high and low. but a med with high or a med with low is ok for awhile.
> 
> ...


:banghead::banghead::banghead: You must be joking right?

Might as well stay stock instead of carrying out those demonic plans you laid out in past few posts.

FYI there are stretch bolts ( torque to yield ) in various spots in the suspension. They are suppose to be "single use" items and only reused if you have a death wish.


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

to each there own. don't get your panties in a bunch about other peoples likes and dislikes. 

you apparently need to do some more reading into how suspension works. you MAKE custom suspensions, you MAKE them to your liking. just because it doesn't have a huge price tag and a name brand doesn't mean that it can't be good quality. don't be such a stickler calling my plans demonic. 


and i replaced the proper stretch bolts. it did not say in the Bentley i don't think that they should be replaced. so i asked around. 

once again, to each there own. i personally love the look of my car minus the silly blue led's right now. soon they will look more like the new TT's.


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

frostyflax17 said:


> to each there own. don't get your panties in a bunch about other peoples likes and dislikes.
> 
> you apparently need to do some more reading into how suspension works. you MAKE custom suspensions, you MAKE them to your liking. just because it doesn't have a huge price tag and a name brand doesn't mean that it can't be good quality. don't be such a stickler calling my plans demonic. .


Yeah Marcus, maybe you should read this thread. Some guy named MadMax wrote it and it really helped me learn about the TT suspension. Maybe you could learn a bit about it too. 

I keep it bookmarked so I can read more as I understand more. I sure wish he was around still so I could thank him for taking the time to do all that writing! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5197012-Let-s-talk-TT-suspension


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

20v master said:


> Lol.


Im with this guy.

Both you other dudes have lots and lots to learn... :facepalm:

Marcus is a friend of mine and a very knowledgeable individual whether youd like to admit it or not. Learn a thing or two from this _mysterious_ man. :thumbup:

But youre right, your stuff, you do whatever floats your boat homie.


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> Im with this guy.
> 
> Both you other dudes have lots and lots to learn...


If I am one of those "other dudes", I hope you noticed the  

Sarcasm is tough online of course.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

AlaskaTT said:


> If I am one of those "other dudes", I hope you noticed the
> 
> Sarcasm is tough online of course.


Yes, sarcasm _is_ tough to grasp via simple text. 

I retract my former statement sir.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

frostyflax17 said:


> you apparently need to do some more reading into how suspension works.


:laugh: what do you suggest? Maybe you can educate me opcorn:

On a serious note, (before you turn yourself into the subject of many jokes :facepalm I didn't say what I said previously because I wanted to attack your knowledge or preference when it comes to suspension. I was simply trying to discourage you or anyone reading your "plans" from attempting something I know isn't as simple as you were putting it.

If there is one person that has done custom suspension work on this platform it's me, and I can tell you it's more involved than simply swapping unknown springs on a shock with narrow valving that's not even suited to handle more than 1k of spring change in both direction. I have altered and customized pretty much everything in this suspension and gathered enough data along the way to tell you that your idea will handle worse than stock (wheel rate, natural frequency, valving bias in low and high speed velocities are all customized in my car. Swaybars, ball joint location, caster angle, static weight balance and even Ackerman angles are also modified by *Me*). I think I have successfully fabricated/designed enough parts, (that are not even available "off the shelf" for this chassis) to know what I'm talking about without needing to discuss credentials.

Now, if you were suggesting re-valving a decent shock to accommodate more springs, this discussion would be totally different but your plan was nothing short of a butchered job. What would your wheel rate, critical damping and overall balance be? I just couldn't find a kinder word than "demonic" to explain how that setup would have handled, my apologies for my limited vocabulary.

When or if you decide to change your original formula I'll gladly steer you in the right direction but for now I can only tell you that the following ain't going to work

_" if they're too soft... i'll swap in stiffer springs, 
not low enough? shorter springs. 
kidneys crying? stronger shocks "_


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Max has no patience. There are rules here, obey them. Lol


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Mind = Blown :laugh:


----------



## shayan_tingy (Sep 6, 2010)

nice most likely their going to b my next setup:thumbup:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> TT's dont go low in the rear on off the shelf coils:thumbdown:


i highly disagree
I'm on Bilstein PSS9's coilovers that apparently dont go low at all, and I was tucking tire all around last season


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

pics for reference


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry for my arrogance, i just got my panties in a bunch when someone called my crazy ideas demonic. 

I do a ton of research before i do any actual fabrication, so i wouldn't be following any of my previously stated plans to a T. I consult people like you who have done there research and base my plans off of that information. So once again, i apologize for the ignorance. I do know what i'm talking about most of the time. I just don't articulate it all into a forum where "most" readers are... lacking. 

I'll hit you up when i plan on dropping a heavier engine in the front of the TT and need to do some more research on the best custom suspension set up.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

frostyflax17 said:


> sorry for my arrogance, i just got my panties in a bunch when someone called my crazy ideas demonic.
> 
> I do a ton of research before i do any actual fabrication, so i wouldn't be following any of my previously stated plans to a T. I consult people like you who have done there research and base my plans off of that information. So once again, i apologize for the ignorance. I do know what i'm talking about most of the time. I just don't articulate it all into a forum where "most" readers are... lacking.
> 
> I'll hit you up when i plan on dropping a heavier engine in the front of the TT and need to do some more research on the best custom suspension set up.


No harm done bud  ! 

The madman is always there to help and steer you back in the right path :beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> No harm done bud  !
> 
> The madman is always there to help and *steer* you back in the right path :beer:


What you did there, I see it.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1.8tipgls said:


> i highly disagree
> I'm on Bilstein PSS9's coilovers that apparently dont go low at all, and I was tucking tire all around last season


Quattro? and perches out?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> What you did there, I see it.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> Quattro?


His avatar says 225, so yes. Perches, he'll have to answer. lol


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Neb said:


> Quattro? and perches out?


yes quattro, perches still in with only one collar on each side


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> yes quattro, perches still in with only one collar on each side


 yes that's correct perches are still on, after the car settle I endup lowering the front at tap bit cuz it settle down more than i thought, 


sorry everyone I've been super busy with school and other ****, glad to see u guys kept this thread active. I'll be online more often now that summer is near, just bought insurance for the TT today, later this week I'll go to the DMV, I'm sellin my 01 A6 and whatever I get is going towards her. this is what I have in mind 

software-I'm not sure yet must likely Revo 
DP and Intake-42 Draft design 
cat back-apr 
wot box 
all new turbo hoses- forge 

I'm open to suggestions so u guys let me know, like always thanks


----------



## shayan_tingy (Sep 6, 2010)

what is the part # for ur afco spring in the rear, if u remember??:wave:


----------



## shayan_tingy (Sep 6, 2010)

chads said:


> Just got mine installed yesterday. I went with the AFCO spring in the rear.


What is the part # on the afco springs for the back??


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I don't know p/n but here is the link http://www.speedwaymotors.com/AFCO-Yellow-2-5-8-ID-Coil-Over-Springs-4-Inch,24517.html

I bought the 600lbs spring. 

If you are slamming the fronts of Streetlines and then going super low with the AFCO, be ready to feel every bump in the road.


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

i have to raise the streetlines up a few threads, i was rubbing and tearing up my 215/50/17 tires. hopefully 3 threads will do it. if not, i'll raise it up some more. i want to be able to take a quick turn and not hear CHRRRRRRRRRSHHHHHHHCHrSHHHCHRSHHHCHRSHHHHH :facepalm:

good news is, after probbaly 1000miles, everything is as it should be. i put antiseive on the sleeve so it was easy to raise it 3 threads without anything binding.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

getting FK street-line kit as well. I have a quattro. what else do i need in the front? do i need adjustable control arms and sway bars for the rear? what else?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

nilreb said:


> getting FK street-line kit as well. I have a quattro. what else do i need in the front? do i need adjustable control arms and sway bars for the rear? what else?


I would just get upper strut mount bushings and bearings for the front.

If you wanted you could do a whole front suspension refresh. Control arm bushings, tie rod ends, ball joints, and whatever else is down there, but that will cost you a lot to have shop do all that. 

For the rear it depends on how low you are going. If you are going with FK rear spring and all the way down, you would probably be good with just a half kmac kit. Or with lower adjustable control arms. 

If you are going with a shorter rear spring to go real low in the back, I would go with upper and lower adjustable rear control arms. 

I would go with adjustable lower control arms no matter what you do. You can add the uppers later if you don't want to spend that much money up front. 

MadMax control arms get a lot of praise around here. He really knows his stuff and also auto crosses his TT. 

FWIW, I went with half kmac with a shorter rear spring with plans to add adjustable lower control arms and then move my kmac to the upper. My camber is a little too negative with only half kmac, but that is why I plan to get a set of control arms. 

Get an alignment after you get your coilovers installed.


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

I seem to have a problem with these FK Streetlines because my front sway bar is sitting on the control arms now and it makes rubbing noises. I cannot find adjustable front end links anywhere. I replaced mine because they were old but the new ones are the same length. Is this a common problem and is there an answer? I am only lowered about an inch all around.

BTW this is how it sits now










Except after this I did add 10mm spacers to the rear to push the back wheels out just a little.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

lostorbit said:


> I seem to have a problem with these FK Streetlines because my front sway bar is sitting on the control arms now and it makes rubbing noises. I cannot find adjustable front end links anywhere. I replaced mine because they were old but the new ones are the same length. Is this a common problem and is there an answer? I am only lowered about an inch all around.
> 
> BTW this is how it sits now
> 
> ...


Yeah I just dumped my fronts some more. Still have perches in the rear but no collars.

Had to cut and weld my front endlinks and my front headlight adjusters were stretched and making noise. Now I have an odd squeak in my front end I have to figure out. Does not help I scrape on everything.


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

It looks like I will have to cut my end links to get the sway bar to clear. I am nowhere near as low as you though and no one can explain why I'm having this problem.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

lostorbit said:


> It looks like I will have to cut my end links to get the sway bar to clear. I am nowhere near as low as you though and no one can explain why I'm having this problem.


i have no problem with sway bar clearance and im prety low when it comes to the tt quattros

doesnt really make ssence that u hit


----------

